# NAT supermicro IPMI



## mnpeep (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone successfully NATed multiple supermicro IPMI panels together?

I'm thinking about doing it through a simple Netgear router that I have lying around. Here's a diagram:

8.8.8.8 (Example Outbound IP)

|

|

ROUTER (WGR614v7 / v9 / WNR3500Lv1 [i have a lot of spare routers])

|                               |

|                               |__________Simple 24 port switch

|                                                                               |

|                                                                               |

|                                                                               |

Simple 24 port switch_________________Servers (IPs given through DHCP, IPs are reserved via MAC)

8.8.8.8:8000 => 192.168.0.2:80

8.8.8.8:8001 => 192.168.0.3:80

8.8.8.8:8002 => 192.168.0.4:80

Should this work (theoretically speaking)? Practically, it looks like it would work, maybe without KVM (but I can figure that out later)


----------

